# Prepping Hi-Tech Stuff For Winter



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson....AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in-the-shop/prepping-high-tech-stuff-for-winter/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Since this year is my first year with a Def MF tractor I called the dealership to see if they say to drain it or what since the manual says nothing. They told me to try and run it down to 1/4 tank. Then before I use it in the spring bring a sample in to test it. Chances are they said even if it wasn't good anymore and you fill it up with new DEF it will be enough to make it acceptable. This is what they've figured out works best. However my cousins has a DEF Challenger swather and since he doesn't believe anything I say or the MF dealer says he called the Challenger dealer. They told him you don't need to do anything. So we will see who is right. Though his swather is going to sit longer without use then my tractor.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We always told customers to get the DEF down as far as they could for storage. If there's too much old DEF in the tank, the quality sensor will flip $h!t.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> We always told customers to get the DEF down as far as they could for storage. If there's too much old DEF in the tank, the quality sensor will flip $h!t.


Well that jives with what my MF dealer said. I would think the Challenger/Cat dealer would say similar as they have lots of DEF equipment they work on and it's the same as MF. They are Wagner which is a HUGE Cat dealer.


----------

